# OMG you guys I Landed a job!



## Kismet29 (Feb 18, 2010)

So finally after four interveiws and three demos I finally landed this awsome job!  Its a major destination resort spa and I will be the head MUA!!!! doing tons of bridale makeup and special occasions, facials, nails and waxing.  The Garden at the resort has six wedding gazebos that are amazing plus a few private honey moon huts that are more like a fancy house.  I am so excited I have medical insurence from a job doing what I love to do!!!!  Its amazing and I am literally on cloud nine!  I also get to stay at the resort for super cheap and all the other locations around the world.  YAY!  I'm a single mom and I have been working as a receptionist trying to provide for my daughter and I have hated it!  I finally get to do what I love and earn a better wage!  Its such a releif!

So here are my questions:

Has anyone had any experience with Jane Iredale Cosmetics?  They are suppose to be ultra high end and used in Plastic Surgery offices.

And what look does the Head MUA at a resort spa wear on her face at work?  I am use to doing a full face and even lashes for fun sometimes!  Is that okay do you think?  The dress code is all black black black and I hate looking like I'm going to a funeral so I pop color on my face!  Advise my darlings I have to rock this job like crazy!


----------



## COBI (Feb 18, 2010)

As a client, I would expect the makeup artists at a resort spa to have an elegant, natural and polished look versus something edgier or overly colorful that might work at a counter.  This is my opinion as someone who may frequent your location.

People want to be pampered not distracted.  I would recommend a polished but understated beauty look.  At a spa, you want to people to think "wow, she's beautiful" or "her skin looks great" and not "Holy color, batman!"  I should first notice how professional and polished you are not your actual makeup details.


----------



## BEA2LS (Feb 18, 2010)

i was thinking the same thing.. when i think of spas, i think of glowy skin, glossy lashes, stuff like that.


----------



## Kismet29 (Feb 19, 2010)

Thats what I was expecting.  I want to my professionalism show first.  I am thinking a cut crease look with all natural matte colors and maybe some color on my lips.


----------



## Odette (Feb 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kismet29* 

 
_Thats what I was expecting.  I want to my professionalism show first.  I am thinking a cut crease look with all natural matte colors and maybe some color on my lips._

 
Make it a very soft cut the crease. Just keep thinking elegant and fresh-faced.  You want to project a very polished look.


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 20, 2010)

Congrats! 

I have used some items in the Jane Iredale line, I think they are of excellent quality.  I actually prefer the glominerals line, which is similar (also a mineral line) but JI is very well regarded and again, I do think the quality is excellent.


----------

